# well ain't that just lemon



## spohreis

Olá a todos!

 O Homem-aranha está combatendo um vilão e de repente termina seu fluido de teias. Ele diz o seguinte: "well ain't that just lemon."

well ain't that just lemon??? Perdidinho da silva nesta aqui!

Muito obrigado desde já pelas suas sugestões!


----------



## uchi.m

Eu tô chutando que just lemon é _simples assim_, _facinho demais
_well ain't that just lemon = puxa, não é que tava facinho demais


----------



## coolbrowne

Esta é uma variação de uma expressão muito usada:





spohreis said:


> ... "well ain't that just lemon."...


É difícil _pegar_ o sentido inicial (filólogos e linguistas se degladiam nesta busca). Com esta desculpa, acho que podemos pensar em "isn't that just dandy?" que seria "E esta agora?", mas pode ter muitas variações:É possível uma coisa destas?!
Mas que maçada! (que me perdoem os mais jovens )
Era só o que faltava!​Mas desconfio que, no contexto o que cai bem é*PQP!
*​(sóri, periferia.  Os cães ladram e a caravana passa,... né?)


----------



## mglenadel

"Com a breca!", coolbrowne?


----------



## uchi.m

coolbrowne said:


> Mas desconfio que, no contexto o que cai bem é*PQP!
> *​(sóri, periferia.  Os cães ladram e a caravana passa,... né?)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Mr. Brown, what does PQP mean ?


----------



## uchi.m

coolbrowne said:


> (filólogos e linguistas se *degladiam* nesta busca)


esse sotaque florianopolitano está descarado, tio

PQP = puta que pariu = WTF


----------



## Crockett

Volto ao assunto. Como disse o Coolbrowne, "isn't that just dandy" é a expressão mais comum em inglês.  Agora 'lemon' em vez de 'dandy'?  Bem, às vezes 'lemon' tem sentido de automóvel que sempre dá defeito.  Mas, nesse caso- acho que 'lemon' tem o mesmo sentido de 'dandy', é só mais uma maneira de falar a mesma coisa.  Em portuguese, acho que "isn't that just lemon?" tem o mesmo sentido de "que bom, ne?" + ou -...


----------



## Alentugano

mglenadel said:


> "Com a breca!", coolbrowne?


 Pensei que essa expressão só fosse usada/conhecida em Portugal!


----------



## moura

Pelo contexto, soa-me a : "Bom, esta foi de caras" (Não sei se a expressão se usa no Brasil...)


----------



## Vanda

Só me faltava esta!


----------



## moura

moura said:


> Pelo contexto, soa-me a : "Bom, esta foi de caras" (Não sei se a expressão se usa no Brasil...)



Rectifico a minha sugestão que estava errada. Li a correr, e pareceu-me uma situação em que o homem aranha faz qualquer coisa com muita facilidade e fica surpreendido com isso. Aí, pode usar-se o "esta foi de caras".

Mas, aqui, pelo contrário, ele fica mais ou menos enrrascado.
Assim, de repente, e baseando-me na metáfora dos limões, diria com outro fruto: "bom, isto não é pera doce..." Conhecida no Brasil?
Ou saíndo dos frutos, e mais terra a terra, "agora é que me lixei". Ou, simplesmente "bolas!"


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu não conheço a expressão em inglês, mas ela é usada com ironia, ou não? Como quem diz «esplêndido!» numa situação adversa, talvez...?

GC, PQP é _puta que pariu!_


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> Pensei que essa expressão só fosse usada/conhecida em Portugal!


Ora pois, é que ela está na sala ao lado da do tio! Dentro do edifício da liga-das-árvores.


----------



## uchi.m

J. Bailica said:


> Eu não conheço a expressão em inglês, mas ela é usada com ironia, ou não? Como quem diz «esplêndido!» numa situação adversa, talvez...?
> 
> GC, PQP é _puta que pariu!_


Sim, PQP = WTF. Ontem, tentei usar a expressão numa ótima amostra de caso, mas Vanda surrupiou o comentário. Não sei dizer exatamente quais das Vanda. Mas pelo menos uma, foi!


----------



## Alentugano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Agora, _chegar a casa_ é coisa de outro mundo, vocês não acham? É como se a expressão _chegar em casa_ já estivesse tão consagrada que são poucos aqueles que escutam um _chegar a casa _sem ter um ataque epilético.


Você me desmascarou! Na realidade, eu sou um ser de outro planeta e quando falo provoco ataques epilépticos no pessoal!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Alentugano said:


> Você me desmascarou! Na realidade, eu sou um ser de outro planeta e quando falo provoco ataques epilépticos no pessoal!


Mas você é de outro mundo, mas especificamente o Velho Mundo.


----------



## Alentugano

E ainda por cima me chama de velho e ultrapassado! Tá mal!
Ariel, vem pra cá passar umas férias que essa sensação vai desaparecer com a terapia de choque!
Eu sei que você está se referindo à realidade do seu país, mas não pude deixar de fazer aquela brincadeira!


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> Você me desmascarou! Na realidade, eu sou um ser de outro planeta e quando falo provoco ataques epilépticos no pessoal!


Só se for ataque epilé(p)tico de risos  Às vezes nem eu me agüento.
Mas se vocês me agüentarem, está ó(p)timo.


----------



## Alentugano

uchi.m said:


> Ora pois, é que ela está na sala ao lado da do tio! Dentro do edifício da liga-das-árvores.


 Oi?!?


----------



## GamblingCamel

J. Bailica said:


> Eu não conheço a expressão em inglês, mas ela é usada com ironia, ou não? Como quem diz «esplêndido!» numa situação adversa, talvez...?


Yes, I think it is irony -- especially in the case of «ain't that dandy!»
I have never heard anyone say  «ain't that lemon!» (and I was alive in the 1980's lol).


----------

